# True Heights of Players



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm bored  so I thought I'd make this meaningless thread 

Drew Gooden - 6'8
Amare Stoudamire - 6'8
Elton Brand - 6'7
Malik Rose 6'5
Tractor Trailor - 6'6
Charles Barkley - 6'4
Damon Stoudamire - 5'9
Tyson Chandler - 7'0
Ryan Humphrey - 6'6
Kurt Thomas - 6'8
Zo Mourning - 6'9
Dale Davis - 6'10
Chris Wilcox - 6'8
Eddy Curry - 6'10
Kwame Brown - 6'10
Jay Williams - 6'0
DeJuan Wagner - 6'1
Coron Butler - 6'5
Kareem Rush - 6'4

I got a lot of these from Last years Pre-draft official measurments (EspnInsider)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The real heights are still on nba.com because no player play basketball without shoes.

And of course those are not accurate heights. Amare measured in at something like 6'8 3/4 or something like that.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I've read that Caron is 6'6 3/4


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I think Dirk is really 6'5"*

They need to check that out, no way can he be a 7footer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

haha, have you not seen him up against other "7 footers"? he looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## bballer22 (May 15, 2003)

i guess this is the prob with using feet, is NBA would use CM it would be more specific, but eah player do cheat their height a lot...
i never though Zo would be 6'9, he was leuge leader on blocks and rebouts at once stage, what the, barkly i knew...

i m prety sure that KG is taller then TD, and bobby jackson in about 5'11 so is iverson.


----------

